# rear wheel squeak



## irishdude (Jun 23, 2011)

FOr about a month now my rear wheels would make a loud squeak when I drive but when I push on the brakes it woulkd go away. I got new pads but that didnt fix it so then I got new rotors. The noise went away when I got rotors for a few days. then I was driftin in a parkin lot and the noise came back on the left rear side but it was very quiet and now the noise is very loud. Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

possibly wheel bearings.


----------

